# 15% off sale...



## Eddie_2001 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got an email from the Canon on-line store offering a 15% discount on some refurb'ed equipment, but most everything is already sold out!!

Is there a chance they may get more stock in? It seems strange that they would email an announcement about a sale, and then not have much in stock at all... 

Oh well...maybe next time!

Ted


----------



## markIVantony (Aug 3, 2011)

yep, that happened last time also. It's easy to have a 15% (or 90%) off sale when you have hardly anything in stock! But, if you can catch what you want, refurb+15% beats any deal out there.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2011)

I just checked the store, the only thing I see for refurbs is $5.00 shipping. Did they send you a code?

I check the store daily, the in stock items is pretty much the same as it has been, items go in and out of stock, sometimes daily.


Revision. I just got the e-mail. use code JRSXAEKE.

The good lenses are pretty much sold out, The 7D for 15% off is abt $1155. Good Deal. So is the T2i kit and the 60D kit. These won't last long.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2011)

Try the using one of the following two coupon codes:

JR0HWC17
JRQVUM0N

Note that the coupon codes have not been working for everyone.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 3, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Try the using one of the following two coupon codes:
> 
> JR0HWC17
> JRQVUM0N
> ...



Someone on another forum reported getting a broken one to work after switching browser . . . so it could be cache or cookies dependent. Not sure if that's true though.

Some guys were able to score refurbed 24-105mm L


----------



## DynaMike (Aug 3, 2011)

Lame.......I didn't get an email about sale. Did it come through just the standard e-mail blast, or did you sign up for a special mailer? Looking to pick up a 17-55 on sale there.


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the email as a regular mailing after I registered my Vixia video camera...and I note the coupon codes are different - I suspect Canon uses different codes for everyone so they can tell who is responding. And yes, I was hoping to get the 24-105 L lens...it looks like all the good stuff is gone already, so I doubt they had much in stock. I wonder why they run these sales and then don't have much stock...doesn't make for good PR I would think 

Ted


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

DynaMike said:


> Lame.......I didn't get an email about sale. Did it come through just the standard e-mail blast, or did you sign up for a special mailer? Looking to pick up a 17-55 on sale there.



I signed up for emails about specials from the Canon online store after i bought my refurb 7D two weeks ago. you can do this at the online store. I can only speculate that its the reason.


----------



## DynaMike (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah... I'm signed up for promotional emails from when I registered my 7D, but didn't get this one. Oh well.......looks like they didn't have anything useful in stock anyways. Hopefully next time!


----------



## Policar (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone have a code? I could really use one. Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

DynaMike said:


> Yeah... I'm signed up for promotional emails from when I registered my 7D, but didn't get this one. Oh well.......looks like they didn't have anything useful in stock anyways. Hopefully next time!



Keep checking back. the 5D MK II is added this morning! Also a few good lenses were added in stock - 17-55mm, 17-40mm l, 85mm f/1.8


----------



## Policar (Aug 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> DynaMike said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... I'm signed up for promotional emails from when I registered my 7D, but didn't get this one. Oh well.......looks like they didn't have anything useful in stock anyways. Hopefully next time!
> ...



Do you have a working code? I could really use that 17-55mm...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

Policar said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > DynaMike said:
> ...



Apparently, they only work once, I tried mine and it no longer works. Call Canon support and ask for a new code.


----------



## Khulit (Aug 12, 2011)

please forward me the email from canon. thanks


----------



## bruinjustin (Aug 13, 2011)

can someone share the code? thank you.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I got a sale email from Canon today and the code was BLUE 811 but it is for Canon accessories I believe.


----------

